
Most unhappy people are unhappy for the exact same reason - rohmanhakim
https://qz.com/1190151/why-am-i-unhappy-a-new-study-explains-americas-unhappiness-epidemic/
======
taylodl
A little bit of HN a day will make you happy. Too much HN a day will make you
sad.

